# Television Do***entary: A definitive view of Wireless and the Titanic disaster



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

The link below will take you to a do***entary produced by Telecom TV with the active involvement of David Barlow and Tony Selman from the Radio Officers' Association. We are almost certainly biased but considering some of the rubbish that has been broadcast over the recent weeks we consider this to be a well produced and researched programme by the excellent presenter, Martyn Warwick, and his company Telecom TV. They produced this programme on their own initiative with no commercial backing and hope to sell it subsequently to a do***entary channel. Both David and Tony enjoyed helping to make the programme and it is to be hoped that SN members enjoy it.

I hope this does not infringe any SN rules on advertising or commercialism and it is purely posted for the benefit of SN members. It is published with the full authority of the producers.

http://dbms.telecomtv.com/streaming_player.asp?id=7674


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Tony,

thanks for the link. No problem with this as it is not touting for members to buy a copy. Interesting and nice to see the facts for a change.

Hawkey01


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

A sobering and informative post amongst all the speculative dramatisation being touted by the media.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Very Good Derek


----------



## Don A.Macleod (Jul 11, 2004)

Excellent Tony, have given all programmes,articles, a miss for the past while as enough is enough and what do you wish to believe?
Your "interview" was well presented and coming from yourself I knew the facts were well researched and as truthful as could be.

Hey! you looked good and reckon you could make a career of TV appearances! Mind you that top jacket button appeared to be a bit on the tight side! Best regards Don.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Don, they told me to sit with a straight back which is called the "BBC position" and to do my jacket up because it looked a bit more formal. Unfortunately everything was a bit strained and a couple of shots made the jacket look tighter than it normally is in real life. Good fun though and I enjoyed it. The presenter/interviewer was outstanding.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Don A.Macleod said:


> Excellent Tony, have given all programmes,articles, a miss for the past while as enough is enough and what do you wish to believe?
> Your "interview" was well presented and coming from yourself I knew the facts were well researched and as truthful as could be.
> 
> Hey! you looked good and reckon you could make a career of TV appearances! Mind you that top jacket button appeared to be a bit on the tight side! Best regards Don.


As i said, eat your heart out Kate Winslet, you were wrongley cast with your oppo. (Jester)


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Tony, was well worth watching. (Applause)


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Excellent. Well worth watching.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Enjoyed watching/listeneing to it -thanks Tony Regards -Teb(Applause)


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

*Television Do***entary*

Excellent
I thoroughly enjoyed it

Ivor


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

An interesting and enjoyable watch - many thanks.

A pity it took such a terrible disaster to spawn our careers for the next 80 odd years.

Steve.
(Applause)(Thumb)


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

Very enjoyable Tony, I watched it in competition with the Downton Abbey version of the Titanic which SWMBO thought was more interesting.
There is no educating strong headed women.

Ian


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Excellent Tony. The video should go out on nationwide TV to correct some of the media drivel we've had to endure!


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Very well done Tony to you and David Barlow.
cheers ftf


----------



## ian fears (Dec 1, 2005)

here here , very good concise do***entry


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

Excellent Tony - is the BBC position anything like the missionary position?


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Gentlemen thank you for your kind comments. Whilst I partook in the do***entary the praise should go to Martyn Warwick the interviewer and editor, who did such a fine job. David and I were just enjoying ourselves. It was a pleasure to be involved in something where I knew what we were saying was factual as opposed to watching some of the trash that has been peddled recently.

Ted/No Moss. No, the two positions are entirely different. The BBC position involves sitting vertically (with jacket too tight) and the Missionary position involves laying horizontally with the legs at an entirely different angle, and generally no jacket. The producer did not offer me the option of the Missionary position.


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Tony.
It certainly makes a change form the usual do***entaries and films that try to infer some kind of blame on the R/O's for not receiving ice reports.
These were received over several days and the Bridge was well aware of the danger. It is clear from the published enquiry evidence that the Captain and Officers followed their usual practices and hoped to see Ice in time because of the clear conditions on the night.

So well done Tony and all involved for emphasising the role played by the radio technology and the radio personel in saving so many lives.

Best Wishes

Alan


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Excellent.

Thanks.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I have just watched this and many thanks to you, Tony and David, for an interesting little clip. I rather liked your final comments;my Marconi Key is waiting and ready for use.

--... ...--
_._ ._.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Many thanks for at least one non-BS item on the Titanic over the last month.
Cheers Bob


----------

